# WFR recert or WFA in Southern Utah



## JaMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, we're holding a WFR recert ($250) AND WFA ($225) at SUU in cedar city, Utah over MLK weekend January 17-19th. The course will be taught by WMTC. Send a message if you have questions or want to join us.


----------

